# Dark Elves VS Vampire Counts



## dreamspirit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello!

This is my first battle report, and it is in 1999 pts between Dark Elves and Vampire Counts, but you 
already knew that . Whole report is on my blog, because it got a lot of pics. you can go and check it 
out if you like what you see here. Cheers!
http://dreamspiritwargaming.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html










Please leave a comment


----------

